# Really is fast dry, hard to work with



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

A couple updates. First, I opened the can of stain again to touch up a few spots and it definitely reeks just like the minwax stains. Must have just had a good breeze through the shop the days I put it on before.

Second, here's a shot of my finalized finish. This is the weathered gray stain with sunbleached stain on top (both basically rubbed on/off), then 4 coats of wipe-on poly.


----------

